
How Much of Your Nest Egg to Put Into Stocks? All of It. - applecore
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/13/your-money/how-much-of-your-nest-egg-to-put-into-stocks-all-of-it.html
======
sharemywin
I've heard 5-10 years before you retire take 1 year of spending out and put it
into something conservative each year.

